# Opinions on Dylan Gemelli



## heady muscle (Mar 27, 2014)

What do you all know of Dylan Gemelli? He does a lot of youtube videos such as this one:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xdd6FXUodxE


----------



## Gibbz (Mar 27, 2014)

Looks like a douche. ...... unless your him than great work buddy!

-jwgibbons


----------



## 1bbigger (Mar 27, 2014)

He needs to seriously consider researching AI, that gyno hurts to look at.


----------



## heady muscle (Mar 28, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> Looks like a douche. ...... unless your him than great work buddy!
> 
> -jwgibbons




That's funny! I thought the same thing. 
Couple of kids (20 somethings) were quoting him to me the other day at the gym, so I looked him up. I guess he quite poplar with some groups.


----------



## rambo99 (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm not going to put him out there but he's on this forum.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## cityboy21 (Mar 28, 2014)

now that's hysterical.



rambo99 said:


> I'm not going to put him out there but he's on this forum.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 28, 2014)

cityboy21 said:


> now that's hysterical.



True story.


----------



## Gibbz (Mar 28, 2014)

heady muscle said:


> That's funny! I thought the same thing.
> Couple of kids (20 somethings) were quoting him to me the other day at the gym, so I looked him up. I guess he quite poplar with some groups.



I hate that shit, people quoting people,  fuckin hire a coach or experiment,  learn what something does to you, its annoying seeing these YouTube guru's who spew diarrhea out of there mouths. Unless its pct, start low on something and make a log of how you reacts. Just my opinion,  I love seeing when people's cycles are not the norm.... than they log it. There's alot of great knowledge on here and even on YouTube its just annoying when people take the first thing they hear and preach it as gospel. 
To be logged: even low does tren im a dick. Ha

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Mar 28, 2014)

There's this kid on YouTube who is like 90 pounds and people treat him as a guru of bodybuilding,  if you aren't bigger stronger or faster than me im not gonna take advice on how to be bigger stronger or faster

-jwgibbons


----------



## heady muscle (Mar 28, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> Looks like a douche. ...... unless your him than great work buddy!
> 
> -jwgibbons





jwgibbons said:


> There's this kid on YouTube who is like 90 pounds and people treat him as a guru of bodybuilding,  if you aren't bigger stronger or faster than me im not gonna take advice on how to be bigger stronger or faster
> 
> -jwgibbons



I will give him kudos for trying to educate the public no matter his intents, as long as the information is correct and not harmful.  That is one thing lacking in this field, is education. I like that there is forums nowadays. When I started almost 30 years ago (yikes!) there was word of mouth in the gym and Dan Duchaine Underground Handbook. Not that was too bad,but.......


----------



## Gibbz (Mar 28, 2014)

I hear ya, I just think that the education is lacking

-jwgibbons


----------



## rambo99 (Mar 28, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> There's this kid on YouTube who is like 90 pounds and people treat him as a guru of bodybuilding,  if you aren't bigger stronger or faster than me im not gonna take advice on how to be bigger stronger or faster
> 
> -jwgibbons



I agree 100% I hate when my buddy is telling me something that he just got from YouTube and both he and the guy are smaller then me! Its like bro why are you believing that garbage but you refuse to believe me and I'm living proof in front of you lol boggles my mind how ppl take the internet as gospel but ignore the stuff they see with their own eyes.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## the_predator (Mar 28, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> I'm not going to put him out there but he's on this forum.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Yup! You don't have to do to much digging to figure it out.


----------



## heady muscle (Mar 29, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> I'm not going to put him out there but he's on this forum.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


I'm not surprised.  My intent is too see what he is teaching these kids. The two videos I watched, the material was decent. I can't say I agree 100% with the content, but whoever agrees 100% with anything? I have no idea why he wants to be an educator of this genre, but I like I said before, I give'em kudos for doing it.


----------



## rambo99 (Mar 29, 2014)

Imo he is promoting himself and the products he sells. Yea its educational but the intent is to ultimately sell the products.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## KillaBig (Mar 8, 2015)

Dylan has one agenda and that's to sell and promote products just like every other salesman.


----------

